

The 30 second habit with a lifelong impact - ValentineC
https://medium.com/p/2c3f948ead98

======
Orangeair
I like this. The idea is that you can easily get lost among the facts and
details; forcing yourself to stop and distill everything in 30 seconds trains
you to find the overarching patterns and reasons.

